
Finance trumps patients at every level – UK healthcare needs an inquiry - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/healthcare-network/2017/nov/21/finance-trumps-patients-uk-healthcare-needs-inquiry?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
DanBC
This is a bit worrying.

> I gave the example of a man who had had a heart attack and been given
> statins and whose months of disabling muscle pain resolved within a week of
> stopping taking them. His elation was cut short when his GP told him he must
> never stop his statin or he could die. When the audience was asked to guess
> what his risk of death was from stopping the pill for two weeks, the first
> response was 25%. There were gasps when I revealed it was actually between
> zero and one in 10,000.

